# My Crazy Mac warehouse Sale Haul and then some(pic heavy)



## Dandoona5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Pictures by dandoona76 - Photobucket 



Here are the pics as you can see there  was Fix+rose which was $10 CAD wow huh, which hasn't even came out yet and I also saw the Prep+prime zone refiner that just came out yesterday. I also am showing what I got from the Sugarsweet collection but I forgot to take a pic of the Peppermint Patti polish,,,,,,, Sorry I could not format the pics to show directly they were simply to large and I had to resize them. If you have any comments or Qs please let me know and enjoy the many pics ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 1, 2009)

pics?


----------



## Dandoona5 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have put them in an album on photobucket please click on link on my first post. thank you


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 1, 2009)

ohhhhhh noooooooo!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 1, 2009)

resize them using Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## gitts (Apr 1, 2009)

Girl you hauled something serious. Can I go with you next time? I would love to get some of those goodies.


----------



## Dandoona5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_Girl you hauled something serious. Can I go with you next time? I would love to get some of those goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



That was a crazy day.... But I was super happy with what I got, 2 kabuki brushes and the body buffer...... crazy prices. Where are u located are u in Barbados or in Canada. It should be happening again in June..


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 1, 2009)

i want to go too? damn i need a car.


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 1, 2009)

i am so jealolus. i wish we had something like that here.


----------



## almmaaa (Apr 1, 2009)

My God how much did u spend on all this?


----------



## Dandoona5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_My God how much did u spend on all this?_

 


Too much but it would prob be over 3000 retail I think. There are some things that I did not get from the sale, thats stuff I got from recent collections such as the Sugarsweet and the Hello Kitty and the Shy Girl lipstick. I have alot and building my makeup Kit since im looking into doing Makeup Artistry.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 1, 2009)

Great haul!!! You got some pretty stuff there, enjoy.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sooo envious!!! I really want to go but I can NEVER get a ticket


----------



## gitts (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dandoona5* 

 
_That was a crazy day.... But I was super happy with what I got, 2 kabuki brushes and the body buffer...... crazy prices. Where are u located are u in Barbados or in Canada. It should be happening again in June..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, I am here living in Toronto now.  I came in January.  Oh June, that is great,  I have time to save.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 1, 2009)

OMFG... <3 so jealous!!! ;D


----------



## kariii (Apr 1, 2009)

what the freeeench! holy moly!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome haul.  I wish I could go to a warehouse sale.


----------



## meiseen (Apr 2, 2009)

nice hual


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm guessing this is from the Markham warehouse sale? My friend called me the other day and said she went and brought SOMEONE ELSE WITH HER!! 
*heartbroken.

I have to look out for this one in June.


----------



## gabster_7 (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, when i went to the warehouse sale a while back there was nothing good!!!! I am dying of jealousy, thanks a lot


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow!!! What a haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish we've something like that too... I'll definitely go crazy!


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2009)

Wooow! AMazing haul


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 2, 2009)

"Haul Of The Year So far" award goes to you!!!


----------



## Dandoona5 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_"Haul Of The Year So far" award goes to you!!!_

 


Do I win anything!!! LOOOL


----------



## Dandoona5 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I'm guessing this is from the Markham warehouse sale? My friend called me the other day and said she went and brought SOMEONE ELSE WITH HER!! 
*heartbroken.

I have to look out for this one in June._

 
Yes this was from the Markham sale, Mac Headquarters are located in Markham, but they rent out a fairground that has three buildings.


----------



## n_c (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh wow, im jealous. Enjoy


----------



## emmalay (Apr 2, 2009)

I am soo jealous. I want tickets to the one in June sooo bad.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy sh!t!! That is some serious stuff! I'm jealous


----------



## nursie (Apr 2, 2009)

holy shit x infinity!!!!!






<--------extremely jealous! enjoy!


----------



## Dandoona5 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_holy shit x infinity!!!!!






<--------extremely jealous! enjoy!_

 



You wouldn't say huh, I need another traincase just to store everything. I'm MAC'ed out for a few months  I think. Just for going to the sale you get a free gift at the end. It was a Mac Bronzer in Refined Golden. All in all a good deal, but the ladies there are pushy and rude, ppl lose their manners there, which I hate. Thats the only bad thing are the long lineups to get in and to give the numbers for the employees to get you want u want. Oh and at the $3 tables I forgot to mention I got the 209 brush(eyeliner brush), I wish I got more those retail over 21 dollars in canada.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I'd drive all the way up to Canada if I could get into a sale like that!


----------



## Snowy_z (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice haulage!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow love the LE Bronzers !! Great stuff


----------



## shyste (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Haul...enjoy your stuff!


----------



## Delta Cephei (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG, jealous!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG that is one amazing haul!  I am so jealous!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 6, 2009)

wow, amazing haul! i'm sooooo jealous, i can never get a ticket to the warehouse sales


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 6, 2009)

excuse me while i go pour myself a tall, icy cold glass of HATERADE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kick ass haul! hope you enjoy it all!


----------



## Dandoona5 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_excuse me while i go pour myself a tall, icy cold glass of HATERADE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kick ass haul! hope you enjoy it all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


HEHE, I just thought everyone would want to see whats available at the sale here in Canada, to get an idea., I think it backfired


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Wow, that's an awesome haul! Wish it was mine.


----------



## ladyJ (May 16, 2009)

That was a great haul!! ENJOY


----------



## franimal (May 16, 2009)

How do you get a "ticket" to go to these things? I think my next vacation should be to Canada in June, when there is incidentally a warehouse sale. Hey, maybe I can pick up a trip palette on the way as well, lol


----------



## Brie (May 16, 2009)

WOW that's insane :0 enjoy!!!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 16, 2009)

haul of the year! yessssssssss


----------



## RockStar (May 17, 2009)

wooowza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and i thought i spent alot of money on my haul today lol
Enjoy your products!


----------

